# Drilling in tight spaces



## groland (Jan 21, 2009)

What are my options for drilling holes in tight inside corners?

I am working on a project installing cleats inside a cabinet, and I need to be able to drill pilot holes about 3/4 inch each way from the inside corners. My (standard electric drill is WAY too big. What can I do? Tools/adapters for this?

Thanks,

George


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

You need a right angle drill attachment or use a Dremmel tool.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I Have a 6" or 8" Flexible Shaft that I use for situations like yours.

One end in the Drill Chuck and the other end has a Female Hex Socket. I have a couple of Drill Chucks that have a Male Hex end that "Plugs In" to the Extender. I think they are available at most Big Box Stores.

I also have a Right Angle Drive attachment for the drill but I don't think mine would let you get 3/4" from the Corners. Maybe Just!!

Rick


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I have the Milescraft attachment. Less than $20. It's as narrow as any I've seen. Takes two hands…one to hold the head in position. This can be fun in a narrow space.

You need to have the hex shaft drill bits that will slip right in. Then you have to figure out how to get the bits out 'cause it's a magnetic hex socket. Usually not enough to pull the bit out if it gets tight.

But, considering some of the places I've had to drill and screw in, it works very well.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I just happened to pas a Harbor Freight store while on a business trip and had time to stop in and picked this up;
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/drills/3-8-eighth-inch-close-quarters-drill-with-keyless-chuck-95877.html

I found myself in the same problem 3 weeks ago, and wished I had one of these, I managed to get around my dilemma using a 1/8" collet in a mini die grinder with my air compressor, and then a bit set with an air ratchet to drive the screws. I got it done but DAMN, was it loud in that cabinet. Havent tried out the HF drill yet but for $40 it seems very good, even came with a set of replacment brushes


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

some of the small screwdriver machines like that ixo from Borch and hex shaft drill bits
can do the job if its only a few holes


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's the expensive solution - -

http://festools-online.com/index.php/festool-tools/festool-drill-drivers-accessories/festool-drill-drivers/festool-cordless-drill-t-12-4.html


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yaaaah Rich but what a dream to use when you set up and deliver kitchens in kits
if you have one of those its going to bee the most importen workhorse in the toolbox


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Lee Valley


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings groland,

Why don't you drill the holes BEFORE you install the cleats? You already know that they are going to be 3/4' from the ends, so measure the length of the cleats, glue or screw them in, OR allow youself enough room to get a drill in there to screw them in…...... piece of cake…..............Maybe glue, and a nailgun.works for me…


----------

